# New theory on iceman killing



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2003)

The story of Oetzi just won't go away - and yet again a new controversial interpretation of his fate has been suggested:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3146069.stm



> Scientists in Australia think they may have solved one of the world's oldest murder mysteries - a 5,000-year-old old Ice Age hunter whose body revealed he had been brutally shot in the back with an arrow.
> 
> Researchers at the University of Queensland have used DNA analysis to piece together the final hours of the man - whose frozen body was discovered 12 years ago in a remote Italian Alpine pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 13, 2003)

If he was in a battle, where are the other combatants?  I am sure there is some reason that no other bodies were preserved, I was just curious, since I haven't heard much about this I thought you might know.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 6, 2006)

The story of Oetzi continues!

Fresh new genetic studies connects Oetzi to possible sterility and suggests that this may have been a possible reason for his untimely end.

Reports from the University of Camerino in Italy, found samples of mitochondrial DNA, normally associated with reduced sperm mobility.

Was there an awareness of male or female infertility in this ancient society and if so, whether the lack of a family or clan could represent a kind of social weakness.

There are now questions as to whether the social implications of childlessness could have led to the death of Oetzi, despite previous evidence of death through warefare.

Another rather strange question has arisen!  Is Oetzi really a cursed corpse?  Since Oetzi's discovery in 1991, seven of those involved with this discovery in some way have died.  Two had pre-existing medical conditions & while the others seem to have died in unusual accidents!


----------

